# Burlington VT-Asheville NC



## Abner Fritz (Jul 20, 2009)

So im going to be finding myself in boston next week, im thinking of headed towards burlington after that before heading south towards asheville. Im pretty unfamiliar with the east coast, but ive done plenty off hitchin on the west coast, in canada, and in europe. any advice on a route or where to avoid, good spots, ettc etc would be appreciated. I would also like to hop south but am a bit intimidated of hopping solo through such unfamiliar territory, any advice?


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jul 21, 2009)

Make sure you hit I-85 at some point, preferably starting around the Baltimore area. 85 goes through a lot of major cities with excellent stops along the way for making money.


----------



## Abner Fritz (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah, i was thinking of I 85. Im not a big fan hitching interstates though, would i be better off on the on ramps or on the highway?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 24, 2009)

on ramps, no question.
I hiked into asheville once and that was taking 85 west to 40. 
I guess it went smoothly, we held a sign that said "JESUS WOULD HELP US OUT" in the border of the bible belt, and everyone stopped to hook it up. 
I'd seriously recommend hopping to knoxville through the smokies, because that was one of the most picturesque things I've seen on the east coast. 

Actually, I've got a question for you, do you have any experience with Burlington?
don't mean to turn the thread around but I've been thinking of going.


----------



## Abner Fritz (Jul 24, 2009)

I dont have alot of experience with burlington, I headed through there a few times last year, ended staying a couple weeks in total. but i would definantly reccomend it, its pretty slow paced and relaxed, and the folk are real cool, decent dumpstering as well. just watch out for the cops, seems to be a ridiculous amount for that size town. 
I would love to hop down through the smokies, but have only ridden a train once and would want someone around with a bit more know how. that being said, if you happen to be around the northeast and want to head south, let me know, i will probably be around boston/vermont/maine for at least a few weeks.


----------

